# Keeping the tent warm in cool weather.



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

As most of you can see from my profile... I have a big canvas cabin tent.

Yes... it weighs a lot, but it holds heat REALLY well. This allows us to extend our camping season.

I am attending a camping rally in May for another forum that has members in my region. I know it could still be very chilly at night in May, so I went to Walmart to buy an electric utility heater before they get all their air conditioners in. (my campsite has electricity) 

I found a Patton Milkhouse heater on the shelf for $22 and it was the only thing Walmart had. So I take it up to the register... and wait in line FOREVER to get to the register and have the girl at the register try to ring it up and get an error message to tell me she couldn't sell it to me because it had been recalled!!!! :bang:

So I log into Amazon and found this:

Amazon.com: DeLonghi DCH4590ER 1500-Watt Ceramic Heater with Remote Control: Home Improvement

HOW AWESOME IS THAT! $27 shipped and it has a remote control so that I don't have to crawl out from under my warm blankies to turn the heat up since it has a remote!!! 

I am glad Walmart is inept!

It came today... and it is THE coolest thing!!! Yes... I guess I am just easy to please!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Please be careful if it's raining.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I usually don't camp in the tent if it is raining. We have a camper shell on the pick-up and can camp in that to stay dry.

My daughter says the tent is a twinkie for bears and we are the cream filling... guess we might taste even better fried huh?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Now I'm disappointed - if you won't stay in the tent when it's raining, just how committed are you to camping :rotflmao1:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

This from the guy who pulls his "house on wheels" up to a campsite!!!!! :rotflmao1:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey, I was in a tent when it rained Saturday night.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah... probably in South Carolina heat!!! In the woods of PA in May, a rainy night can be down in the 40's. :snowman:

I am just kidding with you Jon!!!!!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Man I wish the other forums were this fun - I can't believe how many thin skinned people are out there. :whip:

Another forum I go to, I would've already received several messages telling me I was being mean.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey... I am the PA Pistol (wonder who gave me that nickname???????) I can take it!!!!

I really do worry about that HUGE heavy canvas tent when it gets soaked with rain and becomes EVEN HEAVIER being too much weight for the tent poles. That is why we don't sleep in it when it rains, incase you were wondering if the PA Pistol is getting soft in her old age! :rotflmao1:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

The great thing about that tent is the poles are sturdy enough, you can get a big tarp and put over it, then ties the ends out. Your tent will last longer because it's out of the rain and sun, and you can actually sit under the tarp and cook under it also if it is raining. Though it will be louder when it rains.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah... I could use a good tarp. The big ones are so expensive though... and my tent is a 10' by 14' so I need a really big tarp!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Scout around - I still have a 10x14 cabin tent that I've had since 1990 (though I haven't used it in a awhile, I am going to pull it out for a week this summer). I had a 20x24 tarp for years that I put over it - really helped to keep it in good shape.

Tarp cheaper than tent.


----------



## frank6160 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been putting a tarp over my tents for years. May not everytime. Helps extend tent fabric life, keep tent a bit cooler in hot weather and keep you dry. Many tents will leak a bit after a couple of days of on/off slow steady rain. Nothing like being dry with a dry area to sit and or to prepare and enjoy meals.


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

I camp in the rain snow ect. My worst day camping is still better than my best day at work :10220: new cot tent work great even in rain w/20 to 30 mph winds gust to 50.














:10220:


----------

